# Camping Cheques- now a "Silver" Card



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

see 
https://www.silvercard.campingcheque.co.uk/#showchart
May ditch my Gold Card for a Silver.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cheques*

Sounds better than just cheques. What we have saved in Camping Cheques we have lost in expired cheques.

Several Times Mrs TM has Said

"Oh just paid cash and then reaslised they take camping cheques"
"Oh got to reception and reaslised I forgot the camping cheques, never mind , paid cash, I will use them next time"
"Oh where are those cheques, never mind I will have a look for them next time"
"Oh they don't take camping cheques anymore"

So they end up going off in the cupboard.

Also see a lot of folk trying to get rid a few weeks before they expire either on here or ebay, wanting near cost value.

Prefer ACSI, but may consider the card.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Tellbell,
I've got the Gold Card, so what's the difference now?
As teemyob says, I prefer the ACSI card anytime.
sennen523.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We have a gold card and for that you get the campsites book included (normally £3.00)and a quarterly magazine. The cheques last for 4 years instead of 2.You also get loyalty points for using it(1 cheque= 1 point) so our next 3 year subscription will be paid for by the points.
Have you noticed how much they have gone up? They used to be £10.50 not long ago then went up because of the Euro to £11.95 and now a whopping £13.95.
We tend to use Acsi more now as they have far more sites.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Hi Tellbell,
> I've got the Gold Card, so what's the difference now?


What Melly says is correct.

I've had a chat with a nice lady at CCh HQ.

My Gold Card expires tomorrow, so I've been trying to work out if there's any advantages in "going Silver". Admittedly it would be only a couple of quid to have the Silver but apparently I would continue to use my GC until all ny cheques on it are used up! (got about 40- put a load on earlier in year when C Ch kindly told us in advance they were going up in price :lol: )

As Melly implies if I renewed my GC I would get 50% discount (loyalty points) BUT from what the lady told me there's no real need to renew it till next year! She reckons I'll still get the Free Directory.

Confusing? Definitely! I've decided to do nothing and use my "expired" GC with my "unexpired" cheques on them!!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Camping Cheques*

We have been using Camping Cheques for a few years now and yes the prices have increased somewhat. But may I suggest you have a decko at the site fees in next years C&CC brochure, still a saving.
We use ACSI as well and it is probably a 30,40,20% balance with Municipal sites making up the final 20%.

What we did notice last year was the number of site owners bemoaning their fate saying they made little money by offering CC facility. The sites saying it would be more profitable not to re-open the site untill the main season thus saving in labour costs etc.

Steve


----------

